# E39 switch from cassette to 'Business CD'?



## jfl1964 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2000 528i with DSP sound. I recently installed the USA Spec Ipod interface, which, of course, disables my 6 CD changer in the trunk. I have the cassette player above the head unit just taking up space. Is it possible to switch the cassette for a Business CD (single cd player), giving me cd and Ipod capability without a major hassle? Thanks!


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes, it's plug and play but you need to check which type of connector you have, it could be round pin or flat pin. You can even use the newer units from the X5 which support MP3 playback from the CD in the head unit. BMW can supply an adapter to go from round pin harness to flat pin radio, but not the other way round. You can get adapters on e-bay from Germany that go flat pin harness to round pin radio.


----------



## jfl1964 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## tomed (May 17, 2010)

RichardP said:


> Yes, it's plug and play but you need to check which type of connector you have, it could be round pin or flat pin. You can even use the newer units from the X5 which support MP3 playback from the CD in the head unit. BMW can supply an adapter to go from round pin harness to flat pin radio, but not the other way round. You can get adapters on e-bay from Germany that go flat pin harness to round pin radio.


Hi Richard

Do you have a link to where they are selling those adapters or eBay or even a part number? Need to get one myself!

Thanks
Tom


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260603242128

You specify Type 3 or 4 depending which way round you want to go.


----------



## tomed (May 17, 2010)

Thanks a million Richard - but sorry for being a pain.

I assume I need a cable for the antenna too, as the connection is different. Any ideas what I need for that?

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## djcwardog (Jan 30, 2005)

jfl1964 said:


> I have a 2000 528i with DSP sound. I recently installed the USA Spec Ipod interface, which, of course, disables my 6 CD changer in the trunk. I have the cassette player above the head unit just taking up space. Is it possible to switch the cassette for a Business CD (single cd player), giving me cd and Ipod capability without a major hassle? Thanks!


I got all I needed from EAS for my 2000 540i - a 2003 cd head unit, conversion harness, etc. Check them out...


----------



## jurochk (Mar 6, 2013)

*E39 Round Pin to Flat converter ,*



RichardP said:


> Yes, it's plug and play but you need to check which type of connector you have, it could be round pin or flat pin. You can even use the newer units from the X5 which support MP3 playback from the CD in the head unit. BMW can supply an adapter to go from round pin harness to flat pin radio, but not the other way round. You can get adapters on e-bay from Germany that go flat pin harness to round pin radio.


Hello i have same problem i want change cassette player with radio unit to cd player with radio unit , but cant find any information , where to buy them , and aswell on cd plasyers radio unit there on the side goes different connector aswell , any solutions ? I can even solder it by my self but i need wiring diagram , and did my cd changer in the boot will work after that ?
Thank you , hope someone know solution ))):bawling:


----------



## cer54467 (Aug 8, 2014)

Over on RF years ago some one did this. It involved breaking into the facotory radio Nav enclosure and mounting a CD player out of a 346 or x5. it looked good but quite extensive modifications


----------

